# LM4562 / LME49720 / LME49860 - Do they sound different to you?



## Tsuioku

Looking to buy some opamps for rolling then stumbled on a thread with people saying that the three are the same thing.  Some vendors market them as the same as well.
  LM4562 and LME49720 are the exact same part... just different model stamped (stated by an ex-employee)
  The LME49860 is just a LME49720 that passed a higher voltage test. (Supported by same response graphs in their datasheets)
   
  Anybody who has played with these opamps care to share their opinion on how they sound?  (HA / Metal can models excepted)
  Was thinking about buying the 49860 and 47920 but if they are the same, I might as well save the cash for a diff opamp.


----------



## joe_cool

In my experience they sound the same, except for the LME49720HA (metal can with glass seal) which may sound a bit better.


----------



## FallenAngel

Please elaborate on the comment of "may sound a bit better"...


----------



## majkel

Quote: 





tsuioku said:


> Looking to buy some opamps for rolling then stumbled on a thread with people saying that the three are the same thing.  Some vendors market the same as well.
> LM4562 and LME49720 are the exact same part... just different model stamped (stated by an ex-employee)
> The LME49860 is just a LME49720 that passed a higher voltage test. (Supported by same response graphs in their datasheets)
> 
> Anybody who has played with these opamps care to share their opinion on how they sound?  Was thinking about buying the 49860 and 47920 but if they are the same, I might as well save the cash for a diff opamp.


 

 Dig "The opamp thread" for mine and other's take on these three. I'm too lazy to write again.


----------



## joe_cool

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Please elaborate on the comment of "may sound a bit better"...


 

 I bought 5 of the LME49720HA devices and soldered them to Brown Dog adapters. I substituted them in my DR.DAC2 DX and was convinced enough to leave them installed there (this circuit runs at +/- 12 VDC). I read a statement from an engineer who claimed to be one of the chip designers at National Semiconductor, and he said in his listening tests that they were better, even though he had no technical explanation. Since he is no longer employed there I took his recommendation at face value.
   
  Since I believe music playback quality is very subjective I chose to use the phrase "may sound a bit better" to indicate that the reader may have a different opinion.


----------



## sleepy dan

Quote: 





joe_cool said:


> In my experience they sound the same, except for the LME49720HA (metal can with glass seal) which may sound a bit better.


 

 This is my experience too - no difference between the LM4562 and LM49720, the HA part is a clear upgrade.


----------



## Tsuioku

@majkel:  Compared to the 49860, I believe your comments were that the 4562 was smeary and the 49720 was bland.  I wonder if the 4562 and 49720 are manufactured at different plants.
  On a more detailed note, since the 49860 has a wider operation voltage range, did you ever try running it in different voltages ie < 9V (battery) vs higher voltage to see any differences in performance? 
   
  @ joe_cool:  I believe I also read the comments of that engineer; he even recommends to try the LME49713HA.  A common assumption that I read on metal packaging in general is that it has better shieldng.  Edited OP so exclude the HA model in the comparison as there seems to be a consensus that it is indeed better.
   
  @ sleepy dan:  What about the LM4562/LME49720 vs LME49860?


----------



## joe_cool

Quote: 





tsuioku said:


> What about the LM4562/LME49720 vs LME49860?


 

 I have 3x LME49860NA in my Prodigy HD2 and find it sounds very good, a balance of resolution and musicality. YMMV


----------



## raymond555

I just love the LME49860,after testing both the 49720NA\HA,49860NA on my X-fi titanium HD with OPA627BP in the buffers,the LME49860NA is a clear winner,great mids and lows,highs are better in the 49720 but the overall sound of the 49860 is better.


----------



## Mad Max

That's what I've been told, LME49860 > LM4562 = LME49720.


----------



## 12Bass

FWIW, I've tried all three LM/LME types in SOIC and DIP, though none in the metal can.  While I may have noticed some slight differences among them, they all sounded fairly similar from what I recall.  I've since moved on to other op amps which sound better to me.


----------



## Zeltec

The LME49720 output stage is optimized for supply voltages under +-17 volts.  The LME49860 is optimized for +-14.5 to 22 volts. The LM4562 is similar to the LME49720 except it's in a metal case and has better heat dissipation and drives 600 ohms effortlessly.


----------



## afshin

Hi
 After testing, I think the lme49720 and lme49860

 lme49860 was much better than the lme49720. Consistency and smoothness in the high frequency and mid bass ... it takes more heat to burning the 50 hour.

 Thank you.


----------



## wakibaki

Why not make up a circuit board, or more than one if necessary, that will allow you to build a unity-gain buffer with each of these devices, then send a sample of music out of your soundcard, through the buffer, and record it back in through your soundcard. Then post the samples here without stating which is which opamp. Get people to vote for which they like best.

w


----------



## Jnjy

LME49860 bass seems more full, louder. LM4562 bass tighter. Top end and air more audible in LM4562 than LME49860
But both do sound like they belong in the same family


----------



## Cjuried

I am a fan of the LM4562NA, just watch out for counterfeits as they are everywhere. If needed I have, available, genuine and authentic LM4562NA ICs available here:
  
 http://juriedengineering.com
  
 Best,
  
 Chris


----------



## imran27

I am thinking for using the LM4562 for my custom AMP, does the metal can version really sound that better? If not then the LM4562NA is cheaper than LM4562HA (₹232 vs ₹663). I just want a neutral, natural/flat and extended sound. It must have a good bass and treble extension and must sound very neutral and flat. A good airiness and soundstage is also what is very much desired. I hope LM4562NA can provide that type of sound.


----------



## Cjuried

From my experience and that of many others, electrically and sonically they are equivalent. So yes, they are effectively the same part. Simply a TO-99 package versus a PDIP package.
  
 Sincerely,   
   
 Chris Juried  
 Audio Engineering Society (AES) Member  
 InfoComm-Recognized AV Technologist
http://www.JuriedEngineering.com (Juried Engineering, LLC.)
http://www.TubeEquipment.com (Tube Equipment Corporation)
http://www.HistoryOfRecording.com (History of Recording)


----------



## imran27

cjuried said:


> From my experience and that of many others, electrically and sonically they are equivalent. So yes, they are effectively the same part. Simply a TO-99 package versus a PDIP package.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the information.
  
 Though in real applications I might want to consider TO-99 for it's better thermal dissipation which can easily drive AKG's and DT's. It is a bit costlier but may be worth if the output impedance is low enough to drive multi BA IEM's and drive is already high enough to drive AKG's and DT's at the least. If not I will have to add an LME49600 as the buffer.
  
 I welcome all the suggestions, thank you.


----------



## Lobarkaine

I have done a comparative test of all tree opamps dip socket and I may confirm that they don't sound the same. If someone is interested this is the link:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dual-opams-audio-test-on-dap-and-usb-dac.966422/


----------

